# Il Necchi fa scoperte casuali ...



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2017)

[video=youtube;5rFCqjEp2uM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rFCqjEp2uM[/video]

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> [video=youtube;5rFCqjEp2uM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rFCqjEp2uM[/video]
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> [video=youtube;5rFCqjEp2uM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rFCqjEp2uM[/video]
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


È troppo forte.. specie quando al rientro fa il superiore con gli amici..  :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2017)

*cippalippa*



Skorpio ha detto:


> È troppo forte.. specie quando al rientro fa il superiore con gli amici..  :rotfl:


perche' questa ? :rotfl:[video=youtube_share;9gZwpdkFlz0]https://youtu.be/9gZwpdkFlz0[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (22 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perche' questa ? :rotfl:[video=youtube_share;9gZwpdkFlz0]https://youtu.be/9gZwpdkFlz0[/video]


Eeeeh...  

Quando dice: perché c'è anche il pesce?? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Agosto 2017)

*E che dire di questa..?*

Da proiettare nelle scuole... :rotfl:

[video=youtube;JoUz0dgcIQA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoUz0dgcIQA[/video]


----------



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perche' questa ? :rotfl:[video=youtube_share;9gZwpdkFlz0]https://youtu.be/9gZwpdkFlz0[/video]


CippaLippa l'avevo scordato


----------



## patroclo (22 Agosto 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Da proiettare nelle scuole... :rotfl:


come mai una delle parti più amare?

....vabbè.... tiriamoci su con un classico: [video=youtube;PeiYYGloONs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeiYYGloONs&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (22 Agosto 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> come mai una delle parti più amare?
> 
> ....vabbè.... tiriamoci su con un classico: [video=youtube;PeiYYGloONs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeiYYGloONs&feature=youtu.be[/video]


C'è sempre la doppia faccia...

Qui l'amarezza ce l'hanno in platea :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2017)

:rotfl::rotfl:
" chi chiava, tromba ...chi tromba, chiava "


----------



## trilobita (22 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> " chi chiava, tromba ...chi tromba, chiava "


Ma vaffanzum


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma vaffanzum


:rotfl:


----------

